# 4913 Quick Change Gear Box Question



## ssdoc (Dec 17, 2016)

I recently purchased a 1962 Clausing 4913 lathe. Works fairly well but lead screw is not engaging/turning and selector knob was broken off  quick change gear box when I got it. I am attempting to take off quick change gear box assembly to inspect gears, etc. I removed gear cover and lower outer gear. Do I have to remove quadrant assembly and slide to left end or can I just remove end gears and slide it off to the right? I have disconnected lead screw and I see by diagram that there is a dowel pin holding it on too. Will the pin slide thru or pull out from back to allow removal of gear box assembly? Don't want to break anything else but trying to avoid removing all gears on left end and quadrant assembly if possible? I have manual diagram.


----------



## ssdoc (Dec 17, 2016)

Never mind-figured it out-removal of end gears and quadrant assembly made the rest easy-the dowels held the gear box in place but easily pulled forward to remove box with gears in place. Good news is I only need to replace the broken selector pin-gears look fine.


----------

